# Identify this part...



## jmink427 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 8000 watt generator (F030247) that I just got runnig after 8 Months of not starting it often like I normally do to keep fresh gas in it... It was charging fine till the next day when I wanted to run quite a bit of fuel though to make sure I got the carburetor good and clean... Motor runs great but now it will not charge.... I have already troubleshot the machine and determined the AVR is bad by appling 12 VDC to the rotor... My question is what is the other circuit board that has the shrink tube around it and is between the sensing leads and the AVR... Some said it was a "series boost".. I do know that I can't find and schematics or parts breakdowns showing this part..... The part in question is pictured in my hand....


----------



## jmink427 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my new AVR in and installed... Generator works great now..... 118/236 VAC @ 65.4Hz..... I made an adjustment to get the Hz back down to 62 as specified by the OEM... The part in question is a Series Boost I did some hunting but couldn't find a lot of information on the internet, but I did find out about the purpose of this device.... Apparently the new AVR (revised) doesn't require it.. Per the installation directions have you remove it and discard......


----------

